# Do you eventually find a comfort zone again?



## zoie (Oct 29, 2007)

Right now I feel DP'd pretty much from the moment I wake up to when I go to bed. I feel like my mind is desperately trying to find a comfort zone. Like before all of this started happening I was confidant in who I was and did not question myself or think that I was not in control. I don't feel like I know how to act like "me". 
I have that creepy sensation like I am looking through someone elses eyes. 
I wonder if I act strange to other people.
It is hard for me to interact with other people because just having the conversation and feeling like it is not me having it causes me soooo much anxiety. 
My question is, do we eventually settle into this DP stuff to where it doesn't feel like I am about to develop another personality at any point (anyone ever had that thought or felt like this?) 
I am scared that I will lose control or worse not realize that I am acting inappropriate and think that the way I am acting is normal.


----------



## Andy_oh (Nov 5, 2007)

ShannonJ said:


> Right now I feel DP'd pretty much from the moment I wake up to when I go to bed. I feel like my mind is desperately trying to find a comfort zone. Like before all of this started happening I was confidant in who I was and did not question myself or think that I was not in control. I don't feel like I know how to act like "me".
> I have that creepy sensation like I am looking through someone elses eyes.
> I wonder if I act strange to other people.
> It is hard for me to interact with other people because just having the conversation and feeling like it is not me having it causes me soooo much anxiety.
> ...


I'm new on here and i know exactly what your going through, when i talk to people now i hear my voice and think 'thats not me, it's a strange feeling almost like someone else talking and not me.

It's a vicous circle, you don't want to be with people because you feel weird, yet being alone probably makes it worse and feeds the depersonalization.

I just want to feel like i did before this all started, i was nver a confident person but quite laid back, i feel like a totally different person.


----------

